
Analyse Asia Podcast #59: China's Five Year Plan and Huawei with Kitty Fok - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/09/13/episode-59-chinas-five-year-plan-and-huawei-with-kitty-fok/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: With Kitty Fok (Country Manager, China) from IDC, we discuss the
Chinese government’s five year plan specifically on their ambitions on
technology, innovation and digital infrastructure for the next 5 years. In the
same conversation, we analyse Huawei, one of China’s top technology companies
where they are now growing in three important segments: (a) carriers in the
telecommunications industry, (b) enterprise and (c) consumer where they have
beaten Xiaomi in market share and sought to dominate in other markets. With an
in-depth discussion on Huawei (which is a private corporation), we discussed
how they are innovating and growing as one of the top Chinese companies
leading globally along with the Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent (BAT) Axis.

